# Scolopendra Gigantea



## Stylopidae (Nov 21, 2005)

Is anyone breeding these? I'd really hate to see them die out in the hobby in North America.


----------



## MarknMiami (Nov 22, 2005)

Well I hope somebody is...They demand a massive price right now as it is...I have one that I hope to find a mate for one day, Mine is only 5 inches right now so not ready to breed yet...But I agree, These need to be made more available for Us over here in the USA...Europe sure doesn't have any problem finding them...They got plenty of breeders over there


----------



## Steven (Nov 22, 2005)

MarknMiami said:
			
		

> Europe sure doesn't have any problem finding them...They got plenty of breeders over there


mmm,... as far as i know only 5 European hobbyist orso are actually trying to breed gigantea's, 
we got many more importers then breeders i guess


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 22, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> mmm,... as far as i know only 5 European hobbyist orso are actually trying to breed gigantea's,
> we got many more importers then breeders i guess


Where do you guys import them from, as I know it Peru is closed to invert exports.


----------



## BugToxin (Nov 22, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Where do you guys import them from, as I know it Peru is closed to invert exports.


I have been wondering this as well.  Where do you guys get all the South American imports?  Guyana?  French Guiana?  And if you guys can get them, why can't we?  *Don't bogart the bugs dudes!!!*


----------



## MarknMiami (Nov 22, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> mmm,... as far as i know only 5 European hobbyist orso are actually trying to breed gigantea's,
> we got many more importers then breeders i guess


Really?....Only 5?...Wow...I thought there would be more than that...It's a shame really that more people aren't trying to breed them to make them more available...WE can only hope it gets better later down the road I suppose...Yes Peru is closed for invert exports....But I'm not sure about Ecuador...They are found there as well


----------



## Gsc (Nov 23, 2005)

Well y'all, centipedes aren't the easitest thing in the world to breed...Other than just a few species, they cannot be kept communally (like most millipedes, roaches, etc.) for easy breeding.  Sexing of centipedes is almost impossible .... So putting together two $300 centipedes and just HOPING they are male/female...and HOPING they will breed...and HOPING they don't kill one another is a BIG BIG BIG risk....  With such a high price, not many of us can afford a small group of them (like 6+) to "try" breeding with.... 

EVEN if you did get eggs...think about how many people on this fourm own centipedes that have eaten their eggs... also note that the female gigantea dies/killed? and the baby 'pedes feast on her body...


It's expensive, complicated & risky...that's why only a handful of people worlwide are trying it...I'm suprised that there are 5 europeans doing it...I wouldn't have even figured that many people were....


----------



## 324r350 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am curious all, I have a friend who spends the summers at a childrens camp which my family own (uncle +grandma, not my parents) and he lives in Trinidad. If I asked him about the gigantea, would he be able to find any? If he finds some would he be able to easily ship them? Is it legal? Needless to say, I would love to own one of these centipedes. I would appreciate it if anyone has some information to share on the topic.

PS My family was going to Trinidad+Tobego over winter break (mom wants a warm christmas) but costs have decided that we will drive to Florida (i was crushed)


----------



## bengerno (Nov 25, 2005)

Is it possible to import Sc. gigantea? I've heard that prohibited exporting this species...


----------



## 324r350 (Nov 25, 2005)

324r350 said:
			
		

> I am curious all, I have a friend who spends the summers at a childrens camp which my family own (uncle +grandma, not my parents) and he lives in Trinidad. If I asked him about the gigantea, would he be able to find any? If he finds some would he be able to easily ship them? Is it legal? Needless to say, I would love to own one of these centipedes. I would appreciate it if anyone has some information to share on the topic.
> 
> PS My family was going to Trinidad+Tobego over winter break (mom wants a warm christmas) but costs have decided that we will drive to Florida (i was crushed)


I would much appreciate a response


----------



## danread (Nov 26, 2005)

324r350 said:
			
		

> I am curious all, I have a friend who spends the summers at a childrens camp which my family own (uncle +grandma, not my parents) and he lives in Trinidad. If I asked him about the gigantea, would he be able to find any? If he finds some would he be able to easily ship them? Is it legal? Needless to say, I would love to own one of these centipedes. I would appreciate it if anyone has some information to share on the topic.
> 
> PS My family was going to Trinidad+Tobego over winter break (mom wants a warm christmas) but costs have decided that we will drive to Florida (i was crushed)



In a word, no. It probably could be done, but to do it legally you would have to get an importers license, pay importation fees and pay for an inspection, all of which wouldn't make it worthwhile.

Cheers,


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 26, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> In a word, no. It probably could be done, but to do it legally you would have to get an importers license, pay importation fees and pay for an inspection, all of which wouldn't make it worthwhile.
> 
> Cheers,


Just out of intellectual curiosity, how much would all of that cost?

If it was me, I'd import about 30 of them, keep 10 or 15 and sell the rest. ;P

(assuming I could find that many, of course. and if I could afford that or make a profit)


----------



## 324r350 (Nov 26, 2005)

how hard is it to manage a large one of these
I assume you would have to use a tank which is shorter than it, so you might have to wrestle with it whenever it tries to get out while you are working in a tank
sounds like a beast


----------



## danread (Nov 26, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Just out of intellectual curiosity, how much would all of that cost?


I've no idea, having never done it myself. Maybe if you ask some of the tarantula dealers they might be able to give you a better idea.


----------



## danread (Nov 26, 2005)

I've been breeding mine, in the sense that i managed to get a WC adult female to lay, not eat her eggs, and to get the pedelings to molt out sucessfully

Here is the end result


----------



## danread (Nov 26, 2005)

And here is how i have all 56 of them stored!


----------



## MarknMiami (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice Dan!...You got some good stock for the future there!..Goodluck with them and if You ever want to get rid of a few let me know.


----------



## 324r350 (Nov 26, 2005)

MarknMiami said:
			
		

> Very nice Dan!...You got some good stock for the future there!..Goodluck with them and if You ever want to get rid of a few let me know.


aye! put myself on the list right under MarknMiami


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 27, 2005)

Add me to that list, if I don't mug you first 

So why not breed siblings? Granted, it's probably not the best for genetic diversity, but it would be better than seeing them die out completely in the hobby.


----------



## 324r350 (Nov 27, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Add me to that list, if I don't mug you first
> 
> So why not breed siblings? Granted, it's probably not the best for genetic diversity, but it would be better than seeing them die out completely in the hobby.


What is roughly the interim period between "batches" or "broods" of centipede?
How long does it take a gigantea to reach sexual maturity?


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 27, 2005)

Dan
U are making me very jealous...........
BTW, is there any captive born Sc. gigantea "gigantea", the white legged one?


----------



## danread (Nov 27, 2005)

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> Dan
> U are making me very jealous...........
> BTW, is there any captive born Sc. gigantea "gigantea", the white legged one?


Not that i have ever heard of. It's strange that they don't seem to lay eggs like the "robusta" form does. it could be due to the fact they require a specific environmental condition to trigger egg laying, or that it is mostly males in captivity :?


----------

